# Unhandled exception: c0000005 At address: 00652f80



## pcfan

Hey guys,
       I downloaded GTA: Vice City on my computer. (Yes, it was a torrent). But (like the previous GTA: SA one), whenever I run the gta.exe file, it first gives the error noted above in the title, and then it gives an error that says, "GTA:VC.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for...". I used to get only the second error before with GTA: SA. Now I get the other error as well. I've tried almost all suggestions, but nothing works!
       Thanks a lot for any and all help, guys!
Here are my computer specs:
Windows XP SP 3
1 gb RAM
2 ghz processor (AMD Athlon)
NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE       Integrated RAMDAC confused       Total Memory: 256 mb


----------



## linkin

pcfan said:


> Hey guys,
> I downloaded GTA: Vice City on my computer. (Yes, it was a torrent). But (like the previous GTA: SA one), whenever I run the gta.exe file, it first gives the error noted above in the title, and then it gives an error that says, "GTA:VC.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for...". I used to get only the second error before with GTA: SA. Now I get the other error as well. I've tried almost all suggestions, but nothing works!
> Thanks a lot for any and all help, guys!
> Here are my computer specs:
> Windows XP SP 3
> 1 gb RAM
> 2 ghz processor (AMD Athlon)
> *NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE       Integrated RAMDAC* confused       Total Memory: 256 mb



that is your problem


----------



## pcfan

Uhhhh HUH! Well, how can i fix it? A little more info would be very helpful.
Thanks!


----------



## epidemik

pcfan said:


> Uhhhh HUH! Well, how can i fix it? A little more info would be very helpful.
> Thanks!



You have integrated graphics which is not meant for gaming. If you plan on gaming, you should upgrade to an actual video card.

Also Im not sure that is your problem but if you got past your problem, that would certainly become a problem. 

More likely, 


pcfan said:


> Hey guys,
> I downloaded GTA: Vice City on my computer. *(Yes, it was a torrent)*. But (like the previous GTA: SA one), whenever I run the gta.exe file, it first gives the error noted above in the title, and then it gives an error that says, "GTA:VC.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close.



that is your problem and this ( http://www.computerforum.com/52038-forum-rules.html ) is going to prevent you from having your problem solved. 

Torrents are against the rules here (#1) and we can't help you. 

Please read the rules before making anymore posts so that you don't break them again.


----------

